# Oecd crs



## Peter123459 (Sep 1, 2018)

I would like to avoid the new OECD CRS reporting legally. It is my understanding that accounts (bank/brokerage) of a value under $250,000 USD are not reported. Does anyone have any knowledge on this matter?

Secondly it is my understanding that to avoid CRS reporting the accounts must be in an entity name (company). Would a UK LLP or a USA LLC be suitable?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to read over the Wikipedia article on the Common Reporting Standard. It makes it clear that the various signatory countries are free to define a "reportable account" as they see fit - so it matters what country your accounts are located in and what your personal situation is that might make your accounts reportable to another government. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Reporting_Standard
Cheers,
Bev


----------

